# Need help with species



## Zeus Juice (Jun 14, 2014)

Hello. I'm feeling a bit lazy, and I don't wish to add any fluff to this thread, so don't expect any in detail stuff. I'm new to the furry community, and Id very much like to have a fursona. I want to base it on myself, and I'm not sure what species fits me. Could anyone help me with finding an animal that suits me?


----------



## Valery91Thunder (Jun 14, 2014)

Well, we could probably list some species if you start out by telling a bit of your personality.
Although from your first post I do guess a sloth would suit you very much. :V (In all seriousness though, they do are very cute animals to base off characters!)


----------



## Zeus Juice (Jun 14, 2014)

Valery91Thunder said:


> Well, we could probably list some species if you start out by telling a bit of your personality.
> Although from your first post I do guess a sloth would suit you very much. :V (In all seriousness though, they do are very cute animals to base off characters!)



Ok. I'll spit out a bit about myself. I'm 14. Male. I look like josh Nichols, but less chubby, taller, deeper brows, and a very morose and stern expression on my face most of the time. I don't care very much for my appearance, and I don't pay very much attention on my daily routine. It is true that I'm a bit lazy, although the term that I would rather use is disinterested. I don't particularly enjoy doing any given hobby, and I'd much rather be on my computer than do something productive or beneficial. I try to, but nothing really grabs my interest in the long run. I only do things when I get nagged to, and it's only to make sure that my computer doesn't get taken away. I'm not a very happy person, and there are practically no people that I can say I have a close relationship with. Though, I suppose it is deserved. I'm a bit naggy and annoying because I want people to regard me In a group of people. I've been told that I'm a bit annoying, but I mean well.  The spectrum of things I like are narrow, and if people are talking about things I'm not too keen on, my mind goes blank. I often don't have anything to say or add to a conversation, and due to this, I' can't really relate to people. I also have a tendency to fidget, and though I can restrain myself at times, I still do so from time to time. I can be very shy around meeting no people, and I'm often very judgmental to people. I often mutter bad things about people under my breath, and I guess that, and other things, makes me narcissistic. I'm kinda bland, to out things short.

I guess I like capcom fighters, league of legends, video editing here and there, and other things. I'm a very nervous, troubled, and unremarkable person. I think I have a self esteem deficiency. I also don't have the best writing, I think. If there's anything you'd like to know about me that I haven't covered, let me know.


----------



## Maugryph (Jun 22, 2014)

Wow. don't be so hard on yourself. You need to list your positives as well as your negatives. since you stated you have issues with others I would recommend a Wolverine or Crocodile.  If you collected stuff and have a short fuse I would recommend a western dragon. Of couse you could just pick a fox like %80 of this community. Honestly the only animal I am %100 certain that you are is that of a human. Pick your favorite animal or one that has qualities you admire and stick to that.


----------



## Zeus Juice (Jun 23, 2014)

Well... I'm also a bit big for my age, aloof and lonely. I'm also very fragile and submissive, and I capitulate to people quite quickly As for my positives,  I'm very, very intelligent, I suppose I can write well, I put the needs of others before me, and I'm athletically capable. I can also be funny in certain situations. I'm a very earnest and down to earth person, too. Someone said that I might be a giraffe, too.


----------



## Forsaken (Jun 23, 2014)

Try a Fennec Fox maybe~


----------



## Zeus Juice (Jun 23, 2014)

Forsaken said:


> Try a Fennec Fox maybe~



How the fuck would that fit me?


----------



## Astus (Jun 23, 2014)

Zeus Juice said:


> How the fuck would that fit me?



Because most foxes tend to be annoying, lonely, and lazy :v


----------



## Gnarl (Jun 23, 2014)

I know, have you ever played Oblivion... how about one of the cat creature anthro thingys?


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jun 23, 2014)

Try taking your favorite characteristics from an animal (floppy ears, short tail, ect.) and put it on a base creature.


----------



## Zeus Juice (Jun 23, 2014)

foxes are overused, and overrated. I want something simple and modest, and I'm positive that something would fit me better than an anthro fox. They seem too spunky and small and determined. It doesn't feel comfy to me. I wanna be my own special snowflake. As for khajit, maybe...in essence it's just a cat anthro, and it doesn't seem like me. They seem very knavish, backstabby, nimble and deft. Not me. I'm big and aloof and sad. As for legitwaterfall, I want a tangible species. Also, I don't really have any preferences in animals, I don't care if it has 3 penises or 5 floppy ears. I can't make a species. I want something that fits me. For my sona, I just want me as an anthro, and I don't care what species I get. Just, no feathers or scales. I want fuzzles


----------



## Queen-Cheetah93 (Jun 23, 2014)

From what I can tell, you'd be some sort of reptile. Stern, aloof, and constantly serious looking. Since you also put that you fidgit and are big for your age, I'd go more to the lizard route than the snake. Lizards are also known for not being very personable, and hissing/puffing out at opposition.

I'd say a bigger breed, like a komodo dragon, iguana, frilled lizard, or bearded dragon. If you would like to go the fantasy route, I can see a sort of dragon as well- known for being intelligent.

This is just my take, but hope I could help. 

(whoops- no scalies wanted aparently!)


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jun 23, 2014)

Snowflake? That shit melts.
I don't know, I wish I could help but my spectrum of species is small, I don't stick to reality myself.


----------



## Queen-Cheetah93 (Jun 23, 2014)

Mammal wise, some sort of bigger cat? Lions are very stern, as well as fidgety and aloof. So are cougars. They would also fit athletic and kind of skittish.

Best of luck!


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jun 23, 2014)

You sound like a total scalie, but man, no scales? What a shame.



> Mammal wise, some sort of bigger cat? Lions are very stern, as well as  fidgety and aloof. So are cougars. They would also fit athletic and kind  of skittish.



This I agree with 100%.


----------



## Zeus Juice (Jun 23, 2014)

I don't think lions would fit. They seem to big and proud and bold, and I'm a bit on the meek and mousy and submissive end of the spectrum. I've been told that I've been a cougar before, though I'm not sure about this either. Cougars seem sorta provocative and smug, kinda brave and self-sufficient. Cats aren't my thing really. Neither sort of feel right or click.

...Though you say that I'm a scalie? I've always been more fond of stuff with fuzz, but I might do scales if it really fits. I've never had any qualms against a given species of lizard, so there might be something in there. Kinda sounds nice actually...

I'm just not sure about what kind of lizard I'd be. Could anyone give me a suggestion for a species based on what I shared?
Also, keep in mind that I'm terminally depressed.

Also, I don't think I'm a dragon. It's kinda lazy in my opinion to just identify as one. They seem overused and I don't jive with them


----------



## Queen-Cheetah93 (Jun 24, 2014)

I gave and linked a few species I thought would fit above. Komodo dragon, Bearded dragon, Iguana, maybe a frilled lizard? But there are plenty of others. I would think a frilled lizard if you are meek and submissive. Flares out when startled, but runs like heckie when threatened haha. Beardies look kinda depressed and peeved constantly though, if that's more your style. (I have one so there may be a small bias ;p)

I know you said you wanted something simple, but if you want something fuzzy, you can combine reptile characteristics and mammal stuff. like dog ears or paws or fluff on the end of your tail. I don't want to thread-jack, but my first sona was a mix of a canine, a hawk and a beardie ->http://www.furaffinity.net/view/12784448/ and one of my FA buds has a feline/beardie mix -> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/13738573/

Hope to see what you finally settle on. :3 

Examples of anthro lizards I found that I liked

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6808210/ (nsfw) (Frilled)
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/10144702/  (frilled)
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/11975220/ (frilled)
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8990908/ (frilled)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/12086833/ (Beardie)
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/12248888/ (beardie)
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7788353/ (beardie)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/12953873/ (iguana)
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/11623960/ (iguana)
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6354897/ (Iguana)
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8770277/ (iguana)


----------



## Zeus Juice (Jun 24, 2014)

Yeah...I think a beardie is for me. They seem sorta big and aloof and serious on their exterior. I'm not one for combining characteristics, though. I like my anthros plain and simple. Though, a little hair on his head couldn't kill. I'd choose frilled dragon, though, I don't like the frill very much, and I'd prefer something a bit more big. They seem too small.

also, according to the Myers Briggs personality test I am an infp


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jun 27, 2014)

So...you're looking for something more set in reality?

It could be a fluffy dragon, but that's if you're willing to dip into fantasy more. I mean, dragons are already fantasy creatures as is, but I know they tend to be scaly. 

I seriously think a furred dragon would be a good fit for you. Dragons can be stern and fierce...but I'm getting vibes that your friendly and soft at your core and kind of just struggling '^_^ 

Also, someone above said wolverines. Wolverines are fierce and not often to be messed with, also they are a bit round and fluffy

https://www.google.com/search?q=kat...nimal&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&tbm=isch

Here's some wiki quotes I think fit the descriptors you gave:

 It is a stocky and muscular carnivore
The wolverine, a solitary animal,[SUP][1][/SUP] has a reputation for ferocity and strength out of proportion to its size

I read somewhere that they have a social side, but couldn't find much otherwise. Seems like it could be a good fit. It's unique, it's mostly solitary and I think the attitude surrounding it fits what you described of yourself. It's a real animal. Plus it's fluffy :3

Also, have you considered domestic cat?


----------



## Kalmor (Jun 27, 2014)

^^ Join the furred dragon master race. :V


----------



## DrDingo (Jun 27, 2014)

This fandom is very visual. Art is everywhere.

With that in mind, choosing a sona to match your personality is nice and all, but keep in mind that you've gotta like the appearance of the animal too!
Otherwise, what's the point of choosing it in the first place?


----------



## Troj (Jun 27, 2014)

I agree about your 'sona being some kind of reptile or possibly, an amphibian.

My brain also came up with star-nosed mole, capybara, badger, sturgeon, barracuda, coelocanth, tarantula (esp. Goliath Bird Eater), scorpion, and vinegaroon, based on different aspects of your self-description.

Or, what about a crustacean? Ain't nothing cuter (and fluffier!) than a yeti crab.


----------



## Zeus Juice (Jun 27, 2014)

I'd agree with you on terms of wolverine, Wolfnight, if it weren't for the ferocious and strength part. I'm a very weak and submissive person, and I don't get upset over little things. I try not to be aggressive, and I usually end up being that way. Wolverine doesn't seem to be my thing. Furred dragon, however, does sound slightly enticing. My main problem with reptiles and such is that they lack fur, and I guess it can be made up by having the skin smooth. Fluffy dragon sounds nice. I am very soft and sensitive in my core, very capitulative and gentle, and with no malicious intent for a good chunk of the most part (there are exceptions...). Fluffy dragons don't feel...right though. In my opinion, dragons are overused, and if I wanted to be a scalie, I'd like to pick something more set in reality. I'd like my species to be real. Fluffy dragons do sound nice, I do admit.

Moles in general seem a bit chubby and lowly, the kind who would get beat up everyday by a bigger person. Too nerdy and homely for me. Capybara I could probably agree with, they seem aloof and tired enough, and the seem not to care about their surroundings. I'll consider it. This might be due to stereotype from the wind in the willows and just about any other work of liberal art where badgers are sentient, but I see badgers as big and dignified and aloof, though gruff. Like a less viscious and destructive wolverine. They would fit, but they're a bit too gruff for my tastes. 

I'm not too fond of fishies, insects or arachnids. They seem even less likeable than reptiles and other things. Reptiles and Mammals are about as far as I'll go. I'm not sure how arachnids would fit though, and if you could explain I would be glad. Yeti crab is....too exotic. I'm still thinking reptile, but I'm still not entirely sure on anything


----------



## Abbi Normal (Jun 27, 2014)

Damn, I was just going to say star-nosed mole.

If you like the idea of a big cat, but want something more humble, maybe a sabre-toothed tiger? They have that long body, short tail and stocky limbs that make them look more down-to-earth.


----------



## Zeus Juice (Jun 27, 2014)

Maybe, though I don't see how a cat with giant claws would fit me. Maybe in build, sure, but I don't tend to stalk on people, and I don't see how a big viscous and aggressive cat would fit someone like me. I might be big, but I have a tendency to submit and be morose. I might add that I lack social skills and don't have very many friends. Like, none. ;;. Though I am kinda nerdy in terms of social skills, I'm not hard-on bullied, and I'm not a total nerd. I'm very down to earth and a bit judgmental, never happy and rarely sad. I'm "bullied" in the sense that I lack proper social skills and am constantly ostracized from anybody's friendship. Feel free to ask me any more questions. I want to profile my personality as well as i can


----------



## Kalmor (Jun 27, 2014)

Since you're shooting down nearly every suggestion, why not create your own fictional species?


----------



## tisr (Jun 27, 2014)

Or be like me with no fursona/implied domestic cat fursona?


----------



## Zeus Juice (Jun 27, 2014)

As I said before, I want something down to earth. I don't want to make up my own species. I want a real, tangible species. Also, I am not shooting down every suggestion. There are simply a few that I take into consideration and that are very helpful to me because of you ;p. 

I agree with tisr, though. he says that I should have no fursona. I came into the community through transformation art/fiction, so I suppose I could be a shapeshifter. I do need a base form, though, and I'm not sure what it should be. There is my problem


----------



## Abbi Normal (Jun 27, 2014)

What about a herbivorous/grazing dinosaur, since you were thinking about trying a scalie after all? I'd say ankylosaurus for you. Reflective, reticent/thoughtful facial expression, has a big shell it hides in that shields it from the world, and the big, heavy armoured eyebrows that make it seem concerned or worried. A solitary animal, as far as I know. And that wicked-cool tail would look totally awesome in art when you get to drawing/commissioning some. I'd love to get a request for an ankylosaurus. Well-known dinosaur too, for recognizability.

Other similar options might include triceratops or protoceratops, stegosaurus, or for a fur-based option, a wooly mammoth. 

There's also some seriously weird and out there and cool and amazing extinct mammalian mega-fauna besides the mammoth that would be very serviceable. Sloths were mentioned early on, but were a bit too, well, slothful. So how about a giant ground sloth instead?


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jun 28, 2014)

*shrug* Well I do like hybrids because they combine the best of many species. If you want a 'realistic' hybrid, combine aspects of similar creatures together. The liger, for example, is a hybrid...not that it need be a liger. 

Lots of cats tend to be solitary...but they can still be friendly when they want to. I know you said 'lion' is out of the question, but there are tons more to choose. Caracal, fishing cat, clouded leopard, etc. You could probably google a complete list. 


Hm...so something unique, fluffy, not fierce. How about a binturong? Also called a bearcat, but they are not bears or cats they are viverrids. Google it. 

Anyways...I would suggest you do your own research as well.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jun 28, 2014)

You sound like a skunk person to me. They're solitary, smell bad, nocturnal and spray at anyone who tries to get too close. (like most teenagers) V: Plus they've got that whole black on white color scheme that seems to suit the wangst of most teens.


----------



## Zeus Juice (Jun 28, 2014)

I could agree with ankylosaurus. I am a very pensive and considerate person, big, a bit of a chicken, and a very pensive personality. My only problem with it is that it might be a bit too stocky, but it's definitely something I'd consider. As for other dinosaurs, they could also work, but I'm putting my bets on ankylosaurus. Herbivorous Dino's seem a bit too aggressive to their offenders, but it's still a very nice fit.

I think I'm not fond of smaller felines because they seem sorta skimpish and quirky. Not me. I'm bigger and more indifferent and such. But after some delving into bearcat...holy shit. That is a LOT like me and I like the design. I'm not gonna say yes to that quite yet but...wow.

ive been told skunk before. Yeah, they are pretty teenish, but they seem overly emo. Like, If they were grass they'd cut themselves. They seem too skinny and angsty. Granted, I may get pretty sad sometimes, but that's generated more from my lack of friends and people to talk to. Skunk doesn't seem for me.

also, I'm doing my own research. I'm doing my best


----------

